# any one use a command collar?



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I was wondering if any one has ever used a command collar? 
Don Sullivan's The Perfect Dog - Thane Direct USA

I ordered one to check it out, just wondering if any one had any experience with it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've seen it, it is basically an overpriced plastic prong. I wouldn't use it for a GSD.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Thats kind of what I took it as was a version of the prong collar.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find a trainer or enroll in a class.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

doggiedad, your slacking! You forgot to mention socialize, socialize, socialize!


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

> find a trainer or enroll in a class.


I have had my dog trained in akc puppy star, beginners obedience, intermediate obedience, advance obedience and he passed his good canine citizen with flying colors. He is fine 98 percent of the time just once in a while which is why I was wondering about a collar like this. I watched a training dvd using these collars and was just curious about them. Heck he is almost to the point of needing no leash not that I would ever do that for his safety of course. So this has nothing to do with needing training this is just a curiousity about these collars. I mean I see people with extremely high trained dogs using prong collars just wondering about this collar.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's train, train, train and socialize, socialize, socialize.



onyx'girl said:


> doggiedad, your slacking! You forgot to mention socialize, socialize, socialize!


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I have used this:

Amazon.com: StarMark Training Collar, Large, Blue: Kitchen & Dining

which is I think very similar. Mine broke on one of the connections of the plastic links. Good thing I had a safety link attaching my leash to the flat collar, same thing anyone should do with a prong. I would not use this collar again, if you need quick correction ability I'd go with a prong collar and safety link.


----------

